

GenderLens: news filtering system that customizes news based on the gender of its reader. - amichail
http://mira.csci.unt.edu/~rada/gender/genderLens/genderLens.cgi

======
amichail
Paper here:

<http://www.cs.unt.edu/~rada/papers/liu.icwsm07.pdf>

------
far33d
It's kind of suspect that the top story on the women side was about the dallas
cowboys.

